# Scuola



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Prestigiacomo e Gelmini 
un accordo per l'educazione ambientale a scuola

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplrubriche/ambiente/grubrica.asp?ID_blog=51&ID_articolo=1089&ID_sezione=76&sezione=Ambiente#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplrubriche/ambiente/grubrica.asp?ID_blog=51&ID_articolo=1089&ID_sezione=76&sezione=Ambiente#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/default.asp





Per l'iniziativa i ministeri stanzieranno 1 milione di euro per il prossimo anno scolastico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ROMA
L’educazione ambientale sbarca nelle scuole italiane. Questa mattina a Palazzo Chigi il ministro dell’Istruzione, dell’Università e della Ricerca, Mariastella Gelmini e il ministro dell’Ambiente, ******** Prestigiacomo, hanno firmato infatti la Carta d’Intenti “Scuola, Ambiente e à” per promuovere tra i giovani l’educazione ambientale e il consumo sostenibile. Per realizzare l’iniziativa i due ministeri stanzieranno complessivamente un milione di euro per il prossimo anno scolastico (2009-2010).

Il progetto si inserisce all’interno della nuova materia di “Cittadinanza e Costituzione” che interesserà dal prossimo anno tutti gli studenti delle scuole di ogni ordine e grado. A settembre, infatti, nel primo giorno di scuola verranno rese note le linee guida dell’iniziativa che porterà in classe anche i temi del ciclo dei rifiuti e della lotta alle ecomafie. 

«Oggi - afferma la Prestigiacomo - è una giornata importante per il ministero dell’ambiente. Si tratta di un primo passo e dell’avvio di un percorso che permetterà di sensibilizzare i giovani all’ambiente» sottolinea ancora il ministro ringraziando il ministro Gelmini per sua grande sensibilità su questo tema. «La nostra generazione - rileva il ministro - non ha avuto un insegnamento sulla cultura ambientale a scuola che avrebbe impedito un’emergenza come quella in Campania».

Il comportamento della singola persona, sottolinea ancora Prestigiacomo, «è fondamentale. È per questo che il governo scommette sulle nuove generazioni e sull’educazione ambientale. È importante - rileva la Prestigiacomo - capire sin da bambini come si può aiutare l’ambiente e i bambini ci aiuteranno, noi adulti, ad essere più precisi». 

Questo progetto, sottolinea dal canto suo Gelmini, «è stato voluto fortemente dal ministro Prestigiacomo e si inserirà nella nuova materia “Cittadinanza e Costituzione”. Permetterà di promuovere il tema ambientale, il consumo sostenibile, la conoscenza sul ciclo dei rifiuti e sulla lotta a tutte le ecomafie». L’iniziativa, aggiunge Gelmini, «permetterà di far crescere nei più piccoli la cultura ambientale, la legalità. È nei piccoli gesti quotidiani, nelle piccole attenzioni che si può determinare una qualità ambientale migliore di quella di oggi». 

Prestigiacomo e Gelmini, inoltre, hanno presentato due concorsi. Il primo, “Le cose cambiano se...” è dedicato alle scuole dell’infanzia e alle scuole primarie e raccoglierà in una pubblicazione le migliori proposte dei bambini per la tutela dell’ambiente e del paesaggio attraverso manifesti, fotografie e disegni. Il secondo “Scuola, Ambiente e Legalita”, prevede invece la realizzazione da parte degli studenti di una campagna di comunicazione sul ciclo dei rifiuti, il consumo sostenibile e la lotta alle ecomafie.
******************************************************************

Quanto fumo negli occhi!!
In ogni scuola esiste da 10 anni un referente per l'ambiente e ben altri progetti si realizzano in ogni anno!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

La chiamavano educazione civica ai miei tempi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La chiamavano educazione civica ai miei tempi


anche ai miei. e non si parla di 10 anni fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(ovviamente meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :sonar


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Però sono lì che si applaudono per la grande novità.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche ai miei. e non si parla di 10 anni fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te la passo solo perche'siamo coetanee


----------



## Old sperella (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La chiamavano educazione civica ai miei tempi


anche ai miei , ma non si faceva una beata mazza


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

oh pirlette !!anche ai miei tempi si chiamava così eh??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Il nome è stato cambiato talmente tante volte che quest'anno compilando registro e documento di valutazione ridevamo ogni volta.
Era prima Costituzione o cittadinanza?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche ai miei , ma non si faceva una beata mazza


Io un filino l'ho fatta... ma giusto un filino.

OT: una delle possibili scuole di Sbarella prevede anche l'orticello... ogni bimbo ha il suo pezzetto d'orto che deve curare... non e'carino? A me piace assai


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io un filino l'ho fatta... ma giusto un filino.
> 
> OT: una delle possibili scuole di Sbarella prevede anche l'orticello... *ogni bimbo ha il suo pezzetto d'orto che deve curare... non e'carino? A me piace assai
> 
> ...


bellissimo!!
lo trovo sano e istruttivo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io un filino l'ho fatta... ma giusto un filino.
> 
> OT: una delle possibili scuole di Sbarella prevede anche l'orticello... ogni bimbo ha il suo pezzetto d'orto che deve curare... non e'carino? A me piace assai


anche dalle mie parti ci sono scuole con l'orto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(ps: che dite se ci pianto di nascosto dei semi di marijuana?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

ho visitato una scuola di agraria a milano e mi sono mangiata le dita per il fatto che non ci fosse ai tempi in cui facevo il liceo.
mi sarebbe piaciuto un casino farla..
sarei stata una contadinella allieva impagabile


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche dalle mie parti ci sono scuole con l'orto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volendo una bella serra


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il nome è stato cambiato talmente tante volte che quest'anno compilando registro e documento di valutazione ridevamo ogni volta.
> Era prima Costituzione o cittadinanza?


Peccato che considerando la maleducazione imperante, il rispetto per l'ambiente inesistente, l'ignoranza quasi totale delle più civili regole di convivenza (specialmente in certe zone d'Italia) i risultati siano piuttosto scarsi a prescindere dal nome! Colpa di certi insegnanti che dovrebbero cambiare lavoro o dei politici (che dovrebbero smettere di parlare e cominciare a lavorare?

C'è ben poco da ridere, direi!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Peccato che considerando la maleducazione imperante, il rispetto per l'ambiente inesistente, l'ignoranza quasi totale delle più civili regole di convivenza (specialmente in certe zone d'Italia) i risultati siano piuttosto scarsi a prescindere dal nome! Colpa di certi insegnanti che dovrebbero cambiare lavoro o dei politici (che dovrebbero smettere di parlare e cominciare a lavorare?
> 
> C'è ben poco da ridere, direi!


La scuola pero'non puo'mica caricarsi il compito di educare a 360 gradi gli alunni... quello e'il compito dei genitori!.

Chi cazzo ride poi!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La scuola pero'non puo'mica caricarsi il compito di educare a 360 gradi gli alunni... quello e'il compito dei genitori!.
> 
> Chi cazzo ride poi!


infatti. pare che la scuola oramai debba sosituire in toto i genitori.
col cazzo!
le basi delle regole civili devono partire dalla famiglia non dalla scuola


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La scuola pero'non puo'mica caricarsi il compito di educare a 360 gradi gli alunni... quello e'il compito dei genitori!.
> 
> Chi cazzo ride poi!


A volte però gli esempi peggiori e più diseducativi vengono ricevuti proprio a scuola (vero anche il contrario però!).

E te lo dice una che ha abbandonato l'insegnamento schifata dall'aria di menefreghismo e mancanza totale di amore e dedizione per quello che ancora oggi considero il lavoro più bello e nobile del mondo da parte della maggior parte dei colleghi.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti. pare che la scuola oramai debba sosituire in toto i genitori.
> col cazzo!
> le basi delle regole civili devono partire dalla famiglia non dalla scuola


Non si chiede di sostituirsi ai genitori ma neanche di costituire un esempio di lassismo!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> A volte però gli esempi peggiori e più diseducativi vengono ricevuti proprio a scuola (vero anche il contrario però!).
> 
> E te lo dice una che ha abbandonato l'insegnamento schifata dall'aria di menefreghismo e mancanza totale di amore e dedizione per quello che ancora oggi considero il lavoro più bello e nobile del mondo da parte della maggior parte dei colleghi.


Mai ricevuto un modello diseducativo dalla scuola e sinceramente non capisco neanche come.

Il tuo esempio senza offesa non c'entra una fava, i lavativi menefreghisti sono ovunque... fosse quello il modello diseducativo sarebbe il minimo!


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

cmq l'insegnate è uno dei mestieri più difficili del mondo secondo me.
io non lo farei mai.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq l'insegnate è uno dei mestieri più difficili del mondo secondo me.
> io non lo farei mai.


Neanche io!

Mi ricordo anche di aver dormito all'ora di Italiano... beccare un'alunna come me mi farebbe girare le palle a ventola


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2009)

http://www.agenziami.it/articolo/4204/Scuola+la+Lega+nessun+test+di+dialetto

Signore aiutaci tu.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai ricevuto un modello diseducativo dalla scuola e sinceramente non capisco neanche come.
> 
> Il tuo esempio senza offesa non c'entra una fava, i lavativi menefreghisti sono ovunque... fosse quello il modello diseducativo sarebbe il minimo!


Un insegnante che entra in classe ed apre il giornale (non occasionalmente ma sistematicamente) assegnando alla classe un paio di esercizi che non si prenderà mai la briga di correggere non è sicuramente un esempio di educazione civica, di rispetto per l'alunno, di comportamento morale e di educazione al compimento del proprio compito! Non dirmi che non hai mai visto insegnanti così!!!!
E' vero, i lavativi esistono ovunque ma dove non esiste la possibilità di licenziarli proliferano. O no?

E quello non è un esempio diseducativo minimo ma in assoluto il peggiore che si possa proporre ad un ragazzino! Forse la mia sarà una mentalità "asburgica" .... ma per me il dovere viene prima di tutto!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq l'insegnate è uno dei mestieri più difficili del mondo secondo me.
> io non lo farei mai.


Quanto a difficoltà è secondo solo a quello di genitore, ma quello che ricevi in cambio dai ragazzi è impagabile! Non sempre e non da tutti, chiaro,  ma ne basta anche solo uno in una classe per ripagarti di tanto impegno; ecco perchè non riesco ad accettare chi decide di fare  questo lavoro solo per comodità.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2009)

*vero*

che le scuole, le primarie almeno, fanno educazione ambientale da anni. E vero pure che i primi insegnanti devono essere i genitori. Poi sulle caste ce ne sarebbe da dire...


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

io ricordo con affetto dolcissimo la mia prima maestra.
e anche la prof di italiano al liceo.
sante, sante subito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Peccato che considerando la maleducazione imperante, il rispetto per l'ambiente inesistente, l'ignoranza quasi totale delle più civili regole di convivenza (specialmente in certe zone d'Italia) i risultati siano piuttosto scarsi a prescindere dal nome! Colpa di certi insegnanti che dovrebbero cambiare lavoro o dei politici (che dovrebbero smettere di parlare e cominciare a lavorare?
> 
> C'è ben poco da ridere, direi!


 Perché c'è poco da ridere?
Per me sarebbe stato logico prima Costituzione e poi cittadinanza perché la seconda deriva dalla prima, ma la dicitura ministeriale è inversa per cui così avevamo scritto sul registro, ma sul documento di valutazione preparato dalla preside (perché non è più unico per tutte le scuole :baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




    era scritto prima Costituzione.
Per quanto mi riguarda non credo che nessuno qui sia in grado di dire se svolgo bene o no il mio lavoro.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Un insegnante che entra in classe ed apre il giornale (non occasionalmente ma sistematicamente) assegnando alla classe un paio di esercizi che non si prenderà mai la briga di correggere non è sicuramente un esempio di educazione civica, di rispetto per l'alunno, di comportamento morale e di educazione al compimento del proprio compito! Non dirmi che non hai mai visto insegnanti così!!!!
> E' vero, i lavativi esistono ovunque ma dove non esiste la possibilità di licenziarli proliferano. O no?
> 
> E quello non è un esempio diseducativo minimo ma in assoluto il peggiore che si possa proporre ad un ragazzino! Forse la mia sarà una mentalità "asburgica" .... ma per me il dovere viene prima di tutto!


Quindi per un lavativo butti giu'tutta la scuola?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Un insegnante che entra in classe ed apre il giornale (non occasionalmente ma sistematicamente) assegnando alla classe un paio di esercizi che non si prenderà mai la briga di correggere non è sicuramente un esempio di educazione civica, di rispetto per l'alunno, di comportamento morale e di educazione al compimento del proprio compito! Non dirmi che non hai mai visto insegnanti così!!!!
> E' vero, i lavativi esistono ovunque ma dove non esiste la possibilità di licenziarli proliferano. O no?
> 
> E quello non è un esempio diseducativo minimo ma in assoluto il peggiore che si possa proporre ad un ragazzino! Forse la mia sarà una mentalità "asburgica" .... ma per me il dovere viene prima di tutto!


La possibilità esiste ed è sempre esistita.
Ma qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi come può un dirigente scolastico agire se nessuno ne fa denuncia scritta.
Un insegnante di educazione fisica faceva giocare i ragazzi e ...nessuno si è mai sognato di comunicare questa cosa perché i ragazzi ne erano ben contenti.
Quando si denuncia un malcostume (io però non ne ho mai visti di *quel* tipo) bisogna anche sapere se quel che si dice è vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ricordo con affetto dolcissimo la mia prima maestra.
> e anche la prof di italiano al liceo.
> sante, sante subito


 Ero io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> http://www.agenziami.it/articolo/4204/Scuola+la+Lega+nessun+test+di+dialetto
> 
> Signore aiutaci tu.


 Però da me sono arrivate insegnanti laureate devvero impreparate e incompetenti come supplenti e non c'è modo di non dare una supplenza a chi ha i titoli (giustamente).

Una selezione, anche attraverso test, può sembrare una soluzione.
Su Tecnica della scuola non risultava che ci fossero richieste di conoscenze di dialetto.E' sempre da vedere come verrebbero realizzati i test e come attuati.
Ho sentito parlare del "problema" da una radio veneta e sia i conduttori, sia chi telefonava si domandavano perché vi fossero imn maggioranza insegnanti meridionali al nord.
Questo oltre che grave (sorvolando sull'evidente razzismo di fondo che veniva escluso dai parlanti), perché passava dal problema della possibile non adeguata preparazione di supplenti a mettere in dubbio l'unico sistema democratico di reclutamento quello dei concorsi, era anche decisamente stupido: se al nord non ci fossero più insegnanti meridionali le scuole dovrebbero chiudere.
(Anche se io non mi sentirei di andare a insegnare in luoghi dove è abitudine parlare un dialetto che non conosco perché non saprei da quello portarli all'italiano. Inoltre se l'abitudine è di tutta la classe rischierei di non capire commenti non accettabili e non poter intervenire.)
Naturalmente è grave che non si attuino sistemi di controllo efficace per evitare la compra-vendita dei titoli.
*Ed è singolare che vengano da un ministro che l'esame di abilitazione è andato a farlo a Reggio Calabria e da un sottosegretario come l'Aprea che ha volontariamente partecipato a una trasmissione televisiva (forse per rendersi popolare...) e ha dimostrato di non avere nozioni base come la data della Rivoluzione Francese e altro*.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per un lavativo butti giu'tutta la scuola?


Sappiamo tutti che non è uno...è un male generalizzato. Non può essere altrimenti: quando di fatto non hai un superiore che possa giudicare il tuo lavoro ed il tuo rendimento ed il sistema non ti incentiva a dare il meglio ....il lavativo esce dalla tana e si riproduce!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però da me sono arrivate insegnanti laureate devvero impreparate e incompetenti come supplenti e non c'è modo di non dare una supplenza a chi ha i titoli (giustamente).
> 
> Ormai è un circolo vizioso, nella scuola ci si è appiattiti verso il basso, sforniamo diplomati incompetenti che l'università di massa fa diventare laureati incompetenti. La selezione e la competitività sono la base della qualità e del successo dalla scuola all'impresa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti che non è uno...è un male generalizzato. Non può essere altrimenti: quando di fatto non hai un superiore che possa giudicare il tuo lavoro ed il tuo rendimento ed il sistema non ti incentiva a dare il meglio ....il lavativo esce dalla tana e si riproduce!


Ho già risposto che non è così.
Queste sono cose che ho letto su i giornali scritta da gente che di scuola sa quel che si ricorda di quando era alunno.
Gli strumenti ci sono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Però da me sono arrivate insegnanti laureate devvero impreparate e incompetenti come supplenti e non c'è modo di non dare una supplenza a chi ha i titoli (giustamente).
> ...


 Non è vero.
L'università ambirebbe a formare più laureati di cui il Paese avrebbe bisogno.
Questa è un'opinione non condivisa da tutti i veri esperti di scuola.
E' un'opinione politica, non pedagogica e didattica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

*Nel titolo è negato quel che è nell'articolo*

http://www.lastampa.it/_web/CMSTP/t...og=124&ID_articolo=675&ID_sezione=274&sezione=


30/7/2009

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gelmini: no al dialetto dei prof

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.lastampa.it/_web/CMSTP/tmplrubriche/giornalisti/grubrica.asp?ID_blog=124&ID_articolo=675&ID_sezione=274&sezione=#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/CMSTP/tmplrubriche/giornalisti/grubrica.asp?ID_blog=124&ID_articolo=675&ID_sezione=274&sezione=#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/piuvistigied.asp





Il ministro vorrebbe un reclutamento degli insegnanti sulla base della residenza o di altri vincoli di legame con il territorio

	
	
		
		
	


	








FLAVIA AMABILE

	
	
		
		
	


	





_Ieri ho intervistato il ministro dell'Istruzione Mariastella Gelmini sulle polemiche per il test proposto dalla Lega nel reclutamento degli insegnanti e anche su altre questioni. Ecco il testo del nostro colloquio. _

*Mariastella Gelmini, ministro dell’Istruzione, ma davvero per insegnare nelle scuole lombarde si dovrà conoscere il dialetto? E quale? Quello di Milano, quello di Lecco o quello di Bergamo? *
«Legare il reclutamento degli insegnanti al territorio mi sembra giusto. Esiste un problema reale, molto sentito al Nord al di là dei colori politici, tanto è vero che il consiglio provinciale di Vicenza ha approvato una mozione bipartisan contro i dirigenti del sud». 

*La Lega però nell’emendamento alla riforma Aprea chiede ai docenti un test d’ingresso per l’iscrizione all’Albo regionale in cui si valuterà, fra l’altro, «l’influenza» che il loro sistema di valori «può avere sull’apprendimento degli studenti, influenzando il loro sviluppo fisico, intellettuale, linguistico, culturale ed emotivo». *
«Il legame con il territorio è importante, bisogna mettere fine al via vai di insegnanti che arrivano al nord e poi vanno via dopo poco tempo minando la didattica. Ma bisogna trovare altri modi per riuscirci. Ci stiamo pensando. Si potrebbe legare il reclutamento alla residenza, ad esempio. Oppure alla regionalità». 

*E si valuteranno anche le conoscenze sulla cultura del territorio? *
«Penso che si possa più utilmente inserire all’interno delle scuole un approfondimento con lo studio dei dialetti o della storia del luogo». 

*Che fine farà la proposta della Lega sul reclutamento dei professori in base ai dialetti conosciuti? *
«Penso che questa proposta sarà superata da altri provvedimenti più facili da mettere in pratica ma in una ottica sempre di attenzione al territorio». 

*Allora bisogna considerare questo episodio come l’ennesima puntata dello scontro tra Lega e Pdl sulla scuola che va avanti già da un anno?* 
«Non esiste alcun problema con la Lega». 

*Bossi non fu gentile con lei lo scorso anno quando sostenne che «per capire che cosa serve alla scuola devi averci vissuto dentro». *
«Dopo quell’episodio abbiamo lavorato molto bene insieme. La Lega è stata molto funzionale nel permettere di approvare le riforme, i loro voti e il loro appoggio non sono mai mancati. E’ vero che Bossi ha capito che una scuola efficiente e che funziona è necessaria e quindi bisogna riformarla». 

*Ministro, lei vuole mettere fine al via vai di insegnanti su e giù per l’Italia ma proprio il suo ministero ha dovuto dare via libera all’ingresso di 647 dirigenti scolastici quasi tutti meridionali che andranno a finire in gran parte nelle scuole del nord. *
«Non è stata una decisione di questo esecutivo, non facciamo altro che eseguire provvedimenti decisi dal governo Prodi e quindi immetteremo in ruolo questi dirigenti idonei sui quali in alcuni casi ci sono perplessità». 

*Lei aveva previsto un accorpamento delle scuole con meno di 600 alunni. In quel caso gli attuali 10.450 dirigenti diventerebbero 8-9 mila con un risparmio di 3-5 milioni di euro. Per il momento però abbiamo soltanto 647 dirigenti in più che entreranno da settembre nelle scuole. *
«Accorpare è necessario per poter reinvestire in edilizia scolastica, in formazione, in incentivi. In alcune situazioni un solo dirigente per due scuole vicine può bastare, il piano di razionalizzazione è partito, e dal prossimo anno si dovrebbero vedere i risultati anche in termini di organico dei dirigenti scolastici». 

*Ma, prima o poi, oltre ai tagli arriveranno investimenti per i docenti? Si riuscirà a aumentare le risorse per la loro formazione? *
«Stiamo pensando a sgravi fiscali e aiuti economici per i professori che vogliano investire nella loro formazione acquistando libri o aggiornandosi sulle nuove tecnologie». 

*E il ministro Tremonti è d’accordo?* 
«Si tratta di risorse che fanno parte del nostro budget. In tre anni prevediamo risparmi per 2 miliardi di euro e contiamo di redistribuirli su base meritocratica come avviene in altri Paesi». 

*Quindi le scuole che meritano avranno fondi e incentivi? E su che base? *
«E’ il grande lavoro che dovrà realizzare l’Invalsi, valutare ogni scuola per restituire loro credibilità. Soltanto dopo averle valutare potremo definire come incentivare il lavoro delle più meritevoli».

*********************************************************************


Chi pensa che l'idea esposta di incentivare le scuole in base ai risultati sa come funziona L'invalsi e su cosa si basano, si svolgono e vengono tabulate le prove?


----------



## Old sperella (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io un filino l'ho fatta... ma giusto un filino.
> 
> OT: una delle possibili scuole di Sbarella prevede anche l'orticello... ogni bimbo ha il suo pezzetto d'orto che deve curare...* non e'carino*? A me piace assai


molto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  so che lo stanno facendo anche le prime classi di alcuni licei


----------



## Old sperella (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La scuola pero'non puo'mica caricarsi il compito di educare a 360 gradi gli alunni... quello e'il compito dei genitori!.
> 
> Chi cazzo ride poi!





Asudem ha detto:


> infatti. pare che la scuola oramai debba sosituire in toto i genitori.
> col cazzo!
> le basi delle regole civili devono partire dalla famiglia non dalla scuola


----------



## Old sperella (30 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Un insegnante che entra in classe ed apre il giornale (non occasionalmente ma sistematicamente) assegnando alla classe un paio di esercizi che non si prenderà mai la briga di correggere non è sicuramente un esempio di educazione civica, di rispetto per l'alunno, di comportamento morale e di educazione al compimento del proprio compito! Non dirmi che non hai mai visto insegnanti così!!!!
> E' vero, i lavativi esistono ovunque ma dove non esiste la possibilità di licenziarli proliferano. O no?
> 
> E quello non è un esempio diseducativo minimo ma in assoluto il peggiore che si possa proporre ad un ragazzino! Forse la mia sarà una mentalità "asburgica" .... ma per me il dovere viene prima di tutto!


mah , non credo sai . Un ragazzino lì per lì o se ne frega che l'insegnante non faccia una beata fava , oppure ne è contento . Del danno subìto si rende conto molto dopo . E comunque all'interno del consiglio di classe si sa perfettamente quali insegnanti non fanno ciò che dovrebbero .


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Cred che sia impossibile separare le responsabilità della scuola da quelle della famiglia... e più in generale dall'organizzazione economica e sociale del mondo occidentale. E' un circolo vizioso, un labirinto da cui non c'è uscita. Il degrado sarà inarrestabile.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cred che sia impossibile separare le responsabilità della scuola da quelle della famiglia... e più in generale dall'organizzazione economica e sociale del mondo occidentale. E' un circolo vizioso, un labirinto da cui non c'è uscita. Il degrado sarà inarrestabile.


Non e' questione di separare, ma ci sono compiti che sono dei genitori la scuola non puo' colmare queste lacune... vale anche viceversa in un certo senso.


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' questione di separare, ma ci sono compiti che sono dei genitori la scuola non puo' colmare queste lacune... vale anche viceversa in un certo senso.


certo che ci sono... come compiti della scuola verso le famiglie, compiti della sociatà verso la scuola... è tutto un intrecciarsi inestricabile. In definitiva però, la madre di tutti i problemi è l'organizzazione politica sociale ed economica che ci siamo dati. Con buona pace di Persa, che magari mi accuserà di rompere le palle con la filosofia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' questione di separare, ma ci sono compiti che sono dei genitori la scuola non puo' colmare queste lacune... vale anche viceversa in un certo senso.


 Quoto.
Io mi imbufalisco quando delle colleghe si aspettano che i genitori insegnino.
Sono rapporti differenti.


Io sono ottimista ...nel senso che si potrebbe dare alla scuola il ruolo e gli strumenti e i risultati ci sarebbero.
E non credo che non averrà anche se allo stato attuale la situazione è grigia ...molto scura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che ci sono... come compiti della scuola verso le famiglie, compiti della sociatà verso la scuola... è tutto un intrecciarsi inestricabile. In definitiva però, la madre di tutti i problemi è l'organizzazione politica sociale ed economica che ci siamo dati. Con buona pace di Persa, che magari mi accuserà di rompere le palle con la filosofia...









Intendo concordo...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo concordo...


 Sul mio filosofeggiare rompi... o sull'idea di fondo?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che ci sono... come compiti della scuola verso le famiglie, compiti della sociatà verso la scuola... è tutto un intrecciarsi inestricabile. In definitiva però, la madre di tutti i problemi è l'organizzazione politica sociale ed economica che ci siamo dati. Con buona pace di Persa, che magari mi accuserà di rompere le palle con la filosofia...


Ma allora scrivilo subito e risparmiami la fatica di dissentire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul mio filosofeggiare rompi... o sull'idea di fondo?


 Questo non era filosofeggiare era constatazione realistica-politica.
Su questo concordavo.









Non sei neanche permaloso...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non era filosofeggiare era constatazione realistica-politica.
> Su questo concordavo.
> 
> 
> ...


 è uno dei miei pregi migliori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque il mio filosofeggiare è di livello altissimo... buttiglione e cacciari mi fanno una pippa!


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma allora scrivilo subito e risparmiami la fatica di dissentire


 Scompari... ora!


----------

